# Whitish vaginal discharge



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

About 2 weeks ago I noticed that Summer's nipples became more prominent, and her vulva looked a little bit swollen? I thought she may be coming into season but nothing has happened since then..

Last night I noticed some whitish-clearish discharge from her vaginal area.. It has no smell (I was thinking infection would have a yucky smell?). She does not lick the area or appear to have noticed it at all..

Any idea what this could be?

Summer's also been sleeping outside these past 2 weeks because we're staying at my grandmas and shes not allowed inside. Could dirt/dust/bugs have done this?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Has she had a heat cycle before?


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Nope, none before. She's 10 1/2 months old now =)


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I just poseted about this today as well. My puppy is 5 months old and I noticed today that she had white discharge as well. We are going to the vet on Monday.

let me know what you find out....or vise versa..


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Probably puppy vaginitis. I would watch her though, because it is possible for them to have a pyometra on the first heat cycle.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is at the age of going into her first heat. Take her to the vet and see if it an infection or she might be coming into heat. She might have vaginitis which she would need antibiotics for. One thing you might do is to trim her hair down there and to wipe her with hypoallergenic baby wipes after she goes pee. 
If she is coming into heat you need to either have her come into the house or have her stay at someone's home that you trust to keep her in the house because if you keep her outside, she will get pregnant. Male dogs can smell a female in heat for a mile and will do anything they can to get to her. And then you will have bigger problems. 
Either way I would take her to the vet to double check


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks, I will give her fur a little trim and keep in clean, and take her to the vet on Monday if possible. 

For puppy vaginitis, is it likely that the discharge will have no smell, and she does not lick the area or seem to notice it at all? I only noticed it when I flipped her over during brushing...

Coming into heat is a possibility, and a nasty one for us right now =( I really hope this is not it.. For the first heat, does it usually happen overnight, or are there other signs before that? 

Pyometra - there should be other signs right? I'm so scared of that! I'm planning to have her spayed after the first cycle. I hope it doesn't get her real sick.. 

Bobbies Mom - let me know how it goes for you! =) I hope its nothing serious..


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout had puppy vaginitis and I don't recall an odor just catching a white discharge and she licked herself a lot. The vet put her on antibiotics, but I don't know that it did anything for her and my research at the time made it seem questionable whether or not any treatment was necessary when found in a pre-pubescent bitch...I think it was Dr. Hutch a top repro vet that said in young bitches it could be considered normal vaginal discharge.

Pyometra---I understand it is a possibility even if there are no signs but the discharge. However, I think usually you have a very sick dog and usually it occurs in older bitches (but not always)


----------

